# A quick review on Lyson 30 frame extractor



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

What were you using prior?


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

Based on that price, it would be their mid-line system, not the premium model. The Premium lists 22 gauge steel, is this one the same? Is your controller programmable or just manually adjusted?


----------



## Tim B (Apr 16, 2009)

We mostly used several old large hand crank models. This is like going from mules to tractors....it isn't a coincidence that my youngest just finished high school and is headed to college. Lost my help so it was time to upgrade.


----------



## Tim B (Apr 16, 2009)

It is 24 gauge steel but the tank sits in a steel cradle. It does have a programmable controller but I am not sure I was utilizing it fully. It is their mid-line system but perfect for the volumes I run. Two can manually decap 30 frames and be ready to load by the end of a cycle. It also runs very quietly.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Just to clarify, it runs 30 frames, regardless of size? 30 deeps, 30 mediums, 30 shallows?


----------



## Tim B (Apr 16, 2009)

Brad Bee said:


> Just to clarify, it runs 30 frames, regardless of size? 30 deeps, 30 mediums, 30 shallows?


Yes


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

How many super frames can you fit in there? On a Dadant 20/36 you can fit 20 deeps with 16 super frames or 36 super frames. Can you stack additional super frames between the 30 troughs?


----------



## Tim B (Apr 16, 2009)

D Coates said:


> How many super frames can you fit in there? On a Dadant 20/36 you can fit 20 deeps with 16 super frames or 36 super frames. Can you stack additional super frames between the 30 troughs?


There are six sections of five in the carriage. There is no fitting in between but it holds 30 from deep to shallow. The design made it easy to mix and match without affecting balance if I had odd numbers of deeps, mediums or shallows that needed to be fit in. every slot has a corresponding opposite slot. 

I considered the comparable dadant machine. The ability to run 36 at a time was tempting but larger radius and a larger standard capacity were significant factors in my decision.


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

Do you have your Lyson bolted into the concrete? Seems like a real stable design with the motor mounted on the bottom


----------



## Tim B (Apr 16, 2009)

homegrown said:


> Do you have your Lyson bolted into the concrete? Seems like a real stable design with the motor mounted on the bottom


I didn't bolt it and haven't really needed to. It is very stable because of its diameter.


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

That’s impressive. I currently have a 12 frame Dadant, but Unfortunately I run all deeps and it can only spin 6
Deeps at a time. The 12 frame Really slowed me down this season. I’ve been anxious to upgrade to a 20 frame Dadant but I’ve heard that it’s just as hard to balance as the 12 frame. I also hate the chain down setup that Dadant uses. Looks cheesy to me. Seems like the leg design of Lyson and maxant are much more stable. I can’t pull the trigger on the maxant 20 frame because it will only spin 10 deeps. Do you have any pictures of your setup? Thanks


----------



## HiveBeetle (Mar 26, 2017)

Tim B, you mention that wood frames were a tight fit. How much of a pain are they? I'm in the market for a larger extractor bur I only run wood deep frames. I've looked at this one, but have been a little hesitant without hearing a real review. 
If not too much trouble, I'd really like to see some pictures.


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

I second the request for full review and picture. Betterbee says the Lyson 30 holds 24 deep frames. Bluesky says it holds 30 deeps. Wonder if betterbee is a typo?


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a Lyson 30 frame radial premium line extractor, excellent machine, will extract 30 deeps or 30 shallows, or a mixture of each, can also be fitted with six screens to turn it into a tangential, to extract either 6 deeps or 12 shallows.
Link below to this machine.

https://www.abelo.co.uk/shop/extractors/electric-30-frame-radial-extractor-premium-line/

Lyson also do a cheaper slightly lesser quality 30 frame extractor below....

https://www.abelo.co.uk/shop/extractors/electric-30-frame-radial-extractor/


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

Does the Lyson 30 frame have a basket insert to spin frames tangentially? I couldn’t find this part on there website. Does it come with the extractor?


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

homegrown said:


> Does the Lyson 30 frame have a basket insert to spin frames tangentially? I couldn’t find this part on there website. Does it come with the extractor?


They can supply tangential screens as an extra, they cost around £20 here, so about $27

Similar to these, but these are for a twenty frame. https://www.abelo.co.uk/shop/extractors/tangential-screen-for-radial-extractor/


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

Did you order them directly from Lyson?


----------



## beekuk (Dec 31, 2008)

homegrown said:


> Did you order them directly from Lyson?


 I ordered them through our UK Lyson agent, Abelo... then Lyson sent them direct to me.


----------



## noljohn (Jan 9, 2013)

Why would you want to go tangential?


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

I usually come across a few boxes of honey that is loaded with pollen. Or the honey is thick and dark. Seems like it would be better to just run them tangentially


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

HiveBeetle said:


> Tim B, you mention that wood frames were a tight fit. How much of a pain are they? I'm in the market for a larger extractor bur I only run wood deep frames. I've looked at this one, but have been a little hesitant without hearing a real review.
> If not too much trouble, I'd really like to see some pictures.


Hivebeetle, did you pull the trigger on a new extractor? I’m seriously considering the lyson 30. I’m just worried about getting parts for it down the road. I’m wondering which parts will wear out the quickest?


----------



## drem00 (Aug 9, 2017)

I have the 20 frame extractor and love my machine. I wouldn't worry about getting parts for the extractor because Lyson is very popular brand in Europe and it doesnt look like it will be going away anytime soon. There will always be a supplier to get parts from. The first part that might wear out the quickest might be the belt but a replacement could be easily picked up at any auto store.


----------



## homegrown (Jul 24, 2016)

That’s good to know. Thanks drem00. It look like the engineering is far more superior than maxant and Dadant. I barrowed a Dadant 20 framer, and I was not impressed with the balancing of it. I run all deep frames, so easy balancing is important to me. 24 guage tank seems a little thin, but I guess it’s kind of protected by the red frame?


----------



## drem00 (Aug 9, 2017)

Yeah the Lyson is very well built and very well designed compared to the other brands on the market. I thought about the thickness of the tank too when I was researching extractors, but then you have to ask yourself is a thicker tank really necessary? I mean the whole point of an extractor is to extract honey and nothing heavy like cement lol. So a thicker tank only adds more weight and cost that is unnecessary. Also, what annoyed me with other companies is that they would market extractors as "heavy duty" but then stick a plastic honey gate and cheap legs or legs for an additional cost while the Lyson has a soldered on stainless steel honey gate and legs that extend all the way up around the tank. The only thing I would change is instead of having plastic lids with stainless steel ones like maxant extractors it then would be the perfect machine. Each person has there preferences and have to weigh the pros and cons of each machine on the market. The best part is they are Polish made machines and they don't come from China lol.


----------



## HiveBeetle (Mar 26, 2017)

I haven’t bought a new extractor yet. I’m pretty sure it’ll be the Lyson 30 when I do.


----------



## HiveBeetle (Mar 26, 2017)

I really like the bottom design of this one:
https://www.blueskybeesupply.com/lega-16-28-frame-motorized-extractor-lg1228mex/

If Lega built a similar model of higher capacity I think Id be interested. 
I may reverse engineer this one in a 32 deep frame model and have one built.


----------



## Tim B (Apr 16, 2009)

UPDATE Have used this extractor through two seasons now and have processed close to 14,000 pounds of honey with no problems, no signs of rust or wear. Hundreds of deep, medium and shallow frames each year. I am sure other comparable models are fine machines but I am happy with this one.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Seems like a good unit, particularly for the money, which may explain why it was sold out at betterbee and blue sky for most of the '18 season. I landed an older dadant 32 late summer, so my needs are satisfied for now.


----------

